# New England Options?



## h2dk (Jun 26, 2017)

We live in Boston and are looking for a family dog. We are experienced GSD owners, but our past breeders are no longer in business. Overall, we're looking for a mild-mannered, low-medium drive dog that loves to hike, swim and fetch. (Eek - this sounds like an online dating profile!) We prefer a plush or double coat and are very flexible on price. Our hope is to find a breeder so wonderful that we'll get a second dog in a couple years. Because of that, we have a slight preference to stay in New England, but will absolutely travel beyond these parts if needed.

Many thanks for your collective wisdom and expertise! So appreciated....


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a 95 pound red,black and tan beauty from VON DEN BROOKFIELDS - Home . No temperament or health issues at all. Make an appointment and Beverley will introduce you to each dog individually. I paid $3000 for my New Skete Shepherd and $1200 for my Von Den Brookfields GSD and half the line is the same and he's a better dog temperamentally. I'd go to Von Den Brookfields again. Probably 90 minutes from Boston. I grew up in Boston but now live in Pembroke.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think all GSD are double coat??? 

This is a good breeder in MA

Ryanhaus Kennel DDR Dogs

I would buy from her any day. 

Also heard good things about this breeder, but haven't spoken to them personally

Miles River kennel DDR German ShepherdPuppies in Mass


----------



## Resqdiver1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Not sure if you?ve gotten your GSD yet but ditto on Ryanhaus Kennels! Paula is so passionate about responsible breeding and it shows. We re-homed Helga from her when she was 5 years (now 9). Her temperament is perfect, her drive is medium, she loves to swim and hike. Her nose is the best of any dog I?ve seen. She?s been like a therapy/Service dog for my 12 year old son with Down Syndrome since the day we got her. She is beautiful too. Everyone thinks she?s 2 years old.


----------



## Resqdiver1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sorry, here?s a pic of Helga when she was 5. She?s nine now but still looks 2!


----------



## h2dk (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for your feedback! Helga is a beauty for sure and I'm so glad to hear she is such a wonderful companion for your son. We haven't gotten a dog yet, but I'm encouraged to hear about your experience with Ryanhaus. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Resqdiver1 (Nov 14, 2017)

My pleasure! I have friends that have Miles River/Von Barrenberg dogs and they are great too. Their dogs seem pretty high energy from what I've seen. Great protection dogs.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

You might try Olympia kennels in NH. We have a 3.5 yr old male who is exactly the type of dog you're interested in. Pretty mellow at home (although he wasn't that way as a puppy). Great temperament. Obedient. Gets along with other dogs. Gets along with people. Not dominant. He goes hiking with me almost every day. Gets along great with our second GSD, who we got when he was about 2. Very tolerant of her puppy behavior.

He is a West German show line, so he has the typical black and red coloring and a slightly "roached" back. He also does have skin issues/allergies which require a special diet. But is would be tough to find a GSD with a better temperament.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

My friend just got a beautiful female GSD from Hayes Haus in West Newburyport, north of Boston.


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

I just replied to another post from an individual in Boston. I have a Male Shepherd "Hans" that will be 1 year old on 1/5. I purchased him from Bev at Von Den Brookfield, in New Braintree, MA. Rock Solid temperament and health. Medium Drive, Great looking and generally a sweet dog that wants to please and loves people + Frisbee's.

She actually has 1 female available now ,from the same parents. Pups are imported from Bulgaria. Stud "Fuli" is from Germany. She has another interesting litter coming in Feb. I know she has access to some great looking plush coats, again from Bulgaria. She has some really nice Shepherds of her own that she breeds. I really like the pedigree of my current pup. If you are still looking, give her a call. Good Luck in your search.


----------

